# Scab talent strikes again



## telsa (May 22, 2015)




----------



## warrenmanne (Aug 25, 2018)

telsa said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2PSaGKPCag


Oh, i remember commenting on that video a while back. Its disgraceful what you find on YouTube. The biggest thing i see all the home workshop guys do is mess up their grounding and bonding. I wish we could report them for teaching people how to make a fatal and or explosive device. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

warrenmanne said:


> I wish we could report them for teaching people how to make a fatal and or explosive device.


Yeah, that pesky first amendment :vs_laugh:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

So like this guy is bitching about who he hired? So he is a professional real estate guy, that means he uses the cheapest ass people he can possibly find, then chews them down to even less.

WTF does he expect? Bet he got some bids from legit guys then told them his plumber/electrician could do it for thousands less.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Likely the guys we saw doing the framing also did the wiring.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> Likely the guys we saw doing the framing also did the wiring.


Some people think you are joking or exaggerating. But it is very true. I often see GC's using the same guys to do everything, from plumbing and electrical to drywall and framing. They do it all.


----------



## SummitElectric1 (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm not saying that the quality of the work in the video is by any means acceptable but how is that dude in any way qualified to be the judge of what will or will not pass inspection?

@ 4:26 - "There should be *some sort of grease in these fittings*, um, on all the electrical fittings..."

@ 4:46 - "Um, I'm not 100% sure if you can mix the neutrals and the grounds right here, these are probably grounds..."

Yes, it appears that the electrical contractor did sloppy work. That's what happens when you choose the lowest bidder. Dude _should_ let his 6 year old strip the wires next time.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

CoolWill said:


> Likely the guys we saw doing the framing also did the wiring.


@ 16:30 "The original electrician was also the Plumber" LOL


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Folks this is what you see during a hyper-real estate boom.

1) Every player wants to pay wages at the same rate that existed four-years prior.

2) Outside of our trade, we get no respect ... because so many scabs pimp themselves out.

Our trade is hard to show for laughs, so the Three Stooges went with plumbing.

There is an old sketch of theirs that is a hoot.

Moe even makes a crack about needing to ever go back to the truck as they never have the right tools or materials in hand.

Poor Curly is trapped in a stack of quarter-turns. He's piping while the water is flowing. Heh.

The general public has been trained by scabs to think that every Bozo can wire a home -- and that Bozo IS wiring their home.

How tough can wiring get ?

The public does not REALLY realize that Mr. EMF is a heart taker -- not a heart breaker.

That semi-landed Neutral is a hoot. It's reeks of the scab mind-set.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Switched said:


> So like this guy is bitching about who he hired?


The whole storey start to change at about the 10:20 mark- HE WIRED the house and expected the first electrical company to figure out HIS mistakes. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Apelectric (Dec 6, 2017)

"When I wired this." "The electrician was supposed to check this." "I added these outlets here." Don't know how you could work for someone like this.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

This video belongs in the tips and tricks section. I learned a lot. I can’t believe how much time I’ve been wasting.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The_Modifier said:


> The whole storey start to change at about the 10:20 mark- HE WIRED the house and expected the first electrical company to figure out HIS mistakes. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


After nine minutes I'd seen enough. :crying:

:devil3:

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

What the HO fails to realize:

A total noob is not going to REMOTELY have the speed and elegance of a j-man.

Then move on to quality of work... and the stupid stuff.

A goof is not going to even realize that this or that -- which is above Code -- is ESSENTIAL to having a Happy House and a happy wife... with consequences to follow. 

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Switched said:


> So like this guy is bitching about who he hired? So he is a professional real estate guy, that means he uses the cheapest ass people he can possibly find, then chews them down to even less.
> 
> WTF does he expect? Bet he got some bids from legit guys then told them his plumber/electrician could do it for thousands less.


Toward the end he admits he did most of the electrical. Just the good stuff, some other guy did the f-ed up part. He also said his plumber was also the electrician. The same one who put the sink drain right over the electrical box. Typical flipper.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I saw my name posted in the video comments 3 times. You bastards better stop making fun of me :sad:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I saw my name posted in the video comments 3 times.


You are probably owed money due to trademark infringements.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

People have been calling me "hack" my entire career. Until I joined this forum I thought they were talking about my workmanship. Turns out it was just mistaken identity.


----------



## SummitElectric1 (Aug 8, 2016)

telsa said:


> After nine minutes I'd seen enough. :crying:
> 
> :devil3:
> 
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


After five minutes I'd seen more than enough.


----------



## warrenmanne (Aug 25, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

warrenmanne said:


> https://youtu.be/0rV1f0egkFk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



That's a classic.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Switched said:


> So like this guy is bitching about who he hired? So he is a professional real estate guy, that means he uses the cheapest ass people he can possibly find, then chews them down to even less.
> 
> WTF does he expect? Bet he got some bids from legit guys then told them his plumber/electrician could do it for thousands less.


I thought the EXACT same thing damn near verbatum


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

warrenmanne said:


> https://youtu.be/0rV1f0egkFk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Apelectric (Dec 6, 2017)

Why do people put videos of themselves online? I don't even want more then one person standing behind me watching, forget about anyone and everyone being able to watch it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

SCAB is a terrible word to describe anyone except a few (ALMOST ALL) congresspersons.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

zoltan said:


> @ 16:30 "The original electrician was also the Plumber" LOL


Hey now, we can hold more than one license you know...


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

matt1124 said:


> Hey now, we can hold more than one license you know...


That's true... But from what I've seen of combo tradesmen, they usually suck at both.:vs_laugh:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

CoolWill said:


> That's true... But from what I've seen of combo tradesmen, they usually suck at both.:vs_laugh:


I just wonder how they get anything done, it's got to be confusing thinking you're better than yourself.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

I want to rent a white van and drive up to NC to fight this guy.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

GC: We need to get this done as cheaply as possible, if you don't have to do it, don't do it.

Electrician: Well, this stuff is wrong by today's code, but we didn't have to touch it so it is grandfathered in. That will save you a bunch of money.

GC: Okay sounds good

Inspector: I want this stuff brought up to code, you guys are doing too much work here for me to let it go.

GC: *Posts video online* My electrician sucks because we failed inspection. You need to come fix this for free.

Also: "Some kind of grease in these fittings" for CU wire? Then he says nothing about the lack of deox in the main disconnect with the 2-0 AL conductors. To be fair to the GC, though, how in the world could you not get that ground into that lug? It would have easily fit...


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

splatz said:


> I just wonder how they get anything done, it's got to be confusing thinking you're better than yourself.


It’s tough, have to be able to read at a high enough grade level to get through more than just the NEC. :vs_smirk:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

matt1124 said:


> It’s tough, have to be able to read at a high enough grade level to get through more than just the NEC. :vs_smirk:


Why? A combo tradesman doesn't do work to a quality that would meet the "workman like manner" requirement of the code anyway.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Barjack said:


> I want to rent a white van and drive up to NC to fight this guy.



Don't forget to buy a 3-pack of GFCI's at the Depot to prove you made the trip.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

CoolWill said:


> Why? A combo tradesman doesn't do work to a quality that would meet the "workman like manner" requirement of the code anyway.


One of my crew _is_ a woman, so I guess get out the citation book LOL


----------

